# Hopefully I'm just 'flapping' unnecessarily...is this just a cut?



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Is Jenni OK? I noticed yesterday that she'd a bit of blood / a cut? above her cere. I also saw a wee bit blood at the top of the cuttlefish bone. I've checked for any apparent sharp bits / dangers in the cage and have smoothed the top of the cuttlefish bone. She seems absolutely fine in herself, but as I worry, I just wanted to check. Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Susan,

It does appear that Jenni may have a tiny cut above her cere. If it appears to bother her, you can gently dab it with a bit of sterile saline solution. Othewise, it should heal up just fine on its own.

Am I correct - does it appear Jenni may be starting to grow some new feathers?

Jenni's such a darling little girl and I'm so glad she has you to love and care for her. :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Susan, while I'm able to see the blood stain on your Jenni's feathers the cut itself is not visible to me, it's probably a very small injury and it should heal well on its own.
I do however notice that your girl has a ball shaped lump on the right side of her crop area and that is not normal. The crop should have an even size.
Did you have your Jenni checked out by the vet on that?


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you for your kind reply. 
It doesn't appear to be bothering her, and hopefully it will heal soon on its own. Hopefully too, it wasn't caused by her and S having a 'spat' as they were a bit narky with each other yesterday, but then were all loving again later on!
I'm not sure about her feathers. Sometimes I think there is the odd little one growing in but a friend who saw J and S, then didn't for a while, then saw them again, said she couldn't see any re-growth. It's hard to say...and the vet I originally took her to (Jenni, not my friend!) hadn't been convinced she would get new feathers - his answer had been quite non-committal about it going one way or the other. Fingers crossed she might though...or should I say, feathers crossed....


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

aluz said:


> Hi Susan, while I'm able to see the blood stain on your Jenni's feathers the cut itself is not visible to me, it's probably a very small injury and it should heal well on its own.
> I do however notice that your girl has a ball shaped lump on the right side of her crop area and that is not normal. The crop should have an even size.
> Did you have your Jenni checked out by the vet on that?


Thanks for your reply. When I first got /adopted J and S, that very first day, I took them both to the vet's. He particularly examined Jenni, and commented on a lump, but I think he was talking about the one bottom right. He thought she had / has had ovarian problems. He didn't comment on the other lump which she has has had since 'I've known her'.. She does seem fine in her herself, as far as it's possible to tell. She moves about, has just been in and out, and on top of (!)the bath, flaps her wings, and has an appetite. Hopefully she's OK....but if I not I will take her to the vet's. I hope I don't have to though, as I know it'd be stressful for her (and S) especially as it would mean I'd have to 'get hold of her' which I never do with either, for fear of frightening them.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From that photo I'm only able to see the one lump on the exposed featherless part of your Jenni's crop area (upper chest area). The root of her self-plucking problem may have been caused by the initial discomfort made by the lump.

The oldest budgie I had that got to live till he was 14 years old, had a mild case of baldness directly linked to his old age. The feathers on his legs no longer grew and they were bald and he had a thin layer of feathers on his tummy and chest area. When he preened I was able to better see the exposed skin on the upper chest area as well and everything was perfectly smooth and evenly shaped.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure she had that, and any other lumps, when I took her to the vets that time. I will look at initial photos I have to see...But you seem to think this enough of a cause for concern that I should take her back again?... Oh dear....


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Aluz is always spot on - your budgie needs to be checked, because that lump is not normal, unfortunately.

Good luck!


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

This is an earlier photo from around the time I first got them. The lump appears to be there then too.
I will take them to the vet's but it probably won't be possible before Thursday... Hope it's OK... I wish I could just take them in their cage but its too big and heavy for transportation. So it means using the old small rubbish one they came in...and it means taking holding of them to put them in it. I hate stressing them like that....and myself too! But I suppose if needs must...gulp.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Featheredflyers said:



I will take them to the vet's but it probably won't be possible before Thursday... Hope it's OK... I wish I could just take them in their cage but its too big and heavy for transportation.

Click to expand...

Susan,

Since the lump was there when you took Jenni in to see the vet the first time, why don't you call the vet and talk to him about it?

Ask if you can forward an updated picture to him and then find out whether or not he believes she needs to come back in for another check-up.

It's very possible he noticed the lump the first time he saw her but did not mention it specifically to you (for whatever reason).

It would be a shame to go back only to discover he is already well aware of the lump and to have put yourself and the budgies through the stress if it is not necessary. :hug:*


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for that. I've just phoned the vet's, and put forward that suggestion. I've emailed them with a photo. The vet isn't in today but will be tomorrow. It sounds though as if I will have to take Jenni in but I'm really hoping he can tell me from the photo, to save us all the stress of a visi!:-(


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I sincerely hope that Jenni doesn't have anything serious for both your sakes! :hug: 

Please do keep us updated


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

aluz said:


> From that photo I'm only able to see the one lump on the exposed featherless part of your Jenni's crop area (upper chest area). The root of her self-plucking problem may have been caused by the initial discomfort made by the lump.
> 
> The oldest budgie I had that got to live till he was 14 years old, had a mild case of baldness directly linked to his old age. The feathers on his legs no longer grew and they were bald and he had a thin layer of feathers on his tummy and chest area. When he preened I was able to better see the exposed skin on the upper chest area as well and everything was perfectly smooth and evenly shaped.


Hi - just to say I'm still waiting to hear back from the vet having emailed with a photo of Jenni. But just something I noticed, when J turns a bit, and is preening, the 'lump' becomes 'inflated' then goes back to the way it was. (Like a wee balloon inflating / deflating) Would this indicate something? ...maybe that it's meant to be there, and is OK, kind of thing?...thanks, yours optimistically! x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I can tell you that the lump is not meant to be there. Looking at the pics to me the ball shaped lump looks quite "plump" and solid, of course I'm not there to very carefully and gently palpate it. 
Also the fact that Jenni has another lump on her body, near her vent area may further indicate the presence of a problem. Maybe she is more prone to have abnormal growths on her. These growths should be professionally checked, so that you have a better idea of what is going on on your Jenni's body and to possibly work on a diet plan for her in order to lose weight in case those growths are fatty deposits.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

OK...thanks.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Susan,
> 
> ...


Just an update: to try and minimise their stress (and mine!), I took Faerybee's advice, and emailed the vet with a photo. He eventually got back to me and seems to think it's not urgent, but he will indeed need to examine Jenni. I phoned.to make an appointment but he's on leave for about 10 days. There is a temporary locum vet but he's apparently 'more general' and not any kind of bird expert like the main vet. I think she's had the lumps since I first adopted her so hopefully she'll be OK for.another few days til the 'main' vet is back. She seems fine in every other way, and good in herself. Hope so...and that it won't be bad news. Thanks to you all for the advice....x


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Update.... Finally managed to get Jenni an appointment with the aforementioned vet. Short version, he said the lump is OK and is 'clavicular air sac' which is a bit enlarged. He further examined Jenni including putting a tube down her throat which I couldn't bear to watch! Poor wee thing; she was very brave through. He thinks too she has ovarian issues (which he said at the last appointment) but he's not sure...and he didn't seem to think was anything terrible. I'm not sure whether or not to take that further. He didn't say it was necessary, and left me with the decision. However, taking it further, will involve second/ third opinions form far flung other vets, and possible stressful injections and examinations for Jenni. As he was in doubt, and didn't seem to think it was crucial, I'm thinking to leave that be as she seems fine in herself. 
That's all the short version as I'm rather drained right now, and also, as this is an old thread I'm not sure many will see it anyway! :budgie::budgie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I always check new posts so I've seen it.  
And that's good news. I kinda agree with your judgement on Jenni to leave it if she doesn't appear to be in distress, but others on here may have some more information or opinions from their experiences which might help you choose what to do for Jenni. I'm glad she's okay though. now have a nice cup of tea/glass of wine/whatever else and have a rest!


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for that.x


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like a good report, and if it were me, I would choose to do as you have...


----------

